# Anyone been catching any bass?



## bassmaster

Hello everyone, Has anyone been catching any bass so far this year? The only bass I have caught so far have been from Nelson. The water should start warming up and they should start biting other places too. Anyone having any luck?


----------



## Leo Porcello

I have not yet. I have a lot of catching up to to when it comes to the bass. There was not too many in AK. Use to do a lot in GA. Anyway time to strart researching things and dusting off the rods.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

its been a cold season so far, but then again a long hard winter usually means great fishing once it warms up. i would give it another month for the north and a week or so more for the south, but thats just an estimate.


----------



## Bagman

Not sure about Michigan but we start getting into em here in ND/MN(oops, did I say MN) in another 3 weeks or so if the weather cooperates...river fishing even sooner. Time to get that boat ready.


----------



## njsimonson

I usually get on the smallies at the end of April and early May. The greenies around my area were biting consistently by Memorial Day.

Like I've been saying since the end of February...

"It won't be long now!"


----------



## dallesjorgenson

well i went out today to try and catch a northern or two and all i caught was these stupid strip bass. i went up by sibley, nd on lake ashtubula and put on a fake minnow and was just moving it back and forth in front of the bridge on the calmer side and a strip bass would bite every time....

they were about 3-5 pounds i caught a total of 21 and gave 11 away and keep 10.


----------



## njsimonson

What do you mean by "strip bass?"

Do you mean WHITE BASS? If you are catching white bass, a 3-pounder is uncommon on Ashtabula. I'm guessing that you estimated their weight, because the state record is over four pounds. If you ARE IN FACT catching five-pounders, please contact the NDG&F for verification!

Might I suggest catching and releasing such monsterous white bass, they are truly trophies better suited for catching rather than eating. Maybe one big one for a mount is in order, but think conservation.


----------



## Bagman

Strip bass...LMAO!


----------



## Bagman

Hey Nick...you been on the river yet?? Hows the water level??


----------



## njsimonson

Bagman -

Been "stuck" up here in GF...well not exactly. I've been spending an inordinate amount of time over in Devils Lake. (See Walleye Fishing for details). The river has been going down since about Tuesday, and is now at around 2200 cfs. If it gets below 1000 by Friday I am going home, if not I will be "stuck" up here in Devils Lake (I mean GF) again!

Not that I'm complaining!

How about you? Been catching any fish (or bass for that matter) in this topsy-turvy spring?

Tight lines!


----------



## Bagman

Havent been out yet. Now that Ive seen your photos Ive really got to get busy. Looks like you guys had a nice weekend. As soon as we get a little warming trend Ill be out on the water. Im buying my licenses TODAY! Thanks for the update...hope to see you on the river. Give me a shout if you get there before me. Thanks


----------



## holmsvc

The white bass I saw caught on the river this weekend where big, but the weren't 3 pounders. The one i caught was 15 or 16 inches. The people that where catching the bass where fishing in slow moving water well below the dam.


----------



## writedonnie

Wow! I knew they were in here cause I have seen them caught last year, but I finally got one. I can't believe the fact that I was only in for about 5 minutes. 3lb 2oz very beautiful too. Good-luck all!


----------



## njsimonson

The smallies are up on the Sheyenne - check out my post under Astabula reports. I caught 4 fish between 16 and 17 inches, and my crew boated over 30 this weekend. My brother landed 15 on Thursday. All the smallies were caught and released.


----------

